
There's no room for The Idea Guy (2010) - spking
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/2188-theres-no-room-for-the-idea-guy
======
jimrhods23
1000 times this. One of the other problems with having 'the idea guy' as a
partner is that they don't have as much to lose because they haven't actually
put and blood and sweat into your startup.

This might result in loss of interest before you actually finish or even
derailing the current idea because success isn't happening fast enough.

I've tried to partner with different friends over the years and its
unbelievable to me the amount of people that think running a company is
essentially coming up with the ideas and having other people execute them for
you.

We all shouldn't forget the richest ideas guy: Sean parker.

~~~
benjalimm
Yea. Another thing I've found is that ideas people tend to see technical
ability and ideation ability as mutually exclusive skill. If you're technical
and can build a product, you can't possibly come up with good ideas because
you're too busy worrying about code.

------
bigato
Some people sometimes have really good ideas and an understanding of some
niche market that I, the programmer, had no idea even existed. But those are
domain specialists and not "idea guys" (and gals). But the question is, if you
are not a domain specialist, how do you distinguish between the two? And how
do you evaluate whether the domain specialist will be a good business partner
and not just drop work on you? It's quite simple really. The way I do is that
I am available to have a coffee with anyone who says has an idea and talk
about it. There's not much to loose there, it's networking. After being
presented the idea, I instruct the person to do the legwork that follows, be
it market research, interface design using paper or the marvel app or similar,
testing the idea with potential users, analysing the competition, juridic
analysis, and whatever else business related work that is necessary but I have
no interest in doing. What happens everytime without fail is that if you are
dealing with an "idea guy/gal", they will bail on the first task and never get
back to you. There you have it, a simple screening process that will spare you
the trouble and filter out the useless business partners.

------
combatentropy
Ideas are just multipliers,
[https://sivers.org/multiply](https://sivers.org/multiply)

~~~
carlmr
I think this is missing the marketing/sales factor. You can have a great idea,
well executed, if nobody knows about it, it's still worth nothing.

I like the general idea though.

